# Just Curious...



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I was playing with my spl meter and since nobody is home, I figured I'd see how loud my setup is. Listening to Led Zeppelin's Coda, I can get between 100 and 105 in two channel.

What sort of levels can others get? List equipment, source material, room size, etc.

In my truck, I can't get a max level, it maxes out my meter at 126dB at half volume.:hsd::hush::bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe it was 126db on WOTW with everything running.

Rodny was there... he may remember better than I.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Maxed out the meter, or do you have a different model?

I saw a couple instances of 112dB watching the first battle sequence in 300. That movie is mixed sort of oddly though, I'm going to find a better one. I have the house to myself until the third, so I'm taking advantage.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a couple of RS meters, but we were using the Galaxy CM-140, which is what I use most of the time for SPL.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I've hit 114dB uncorrected on the RS meter when watching movies. Usually for music I end up at around 100dB peaks when playing fairly loud.

Nad Master series surround
Dali Euphonia MS4
SVS PB12 plus/2


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I found the post in my build thread... it was 125db that I maxed out at.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

That is really loud. I didn't try full volume, I don't know if it's the speakers or the receiver, but if there is a lot of high frequency sound at really high volume levels, the receiver cuts off. I wanted to avoid that, so naturally I didn't push it to that point, but now I must, for the sake of science, take a measurement at full volume. I'll post back in moments with the result.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Dire Straits "Money for Nothin'" : 110dB Volume level: +3dB on my Denon 3803

System of a Down "BYOB" 115dB Volume level +3

GWAR "Anti-Anti Christ" 112dB I lost a speaker on the last one. It fell off its stand. Appears to be fine. It fell onto my bed. Moving around the room to places where the bass isn't completely nulled out results in readings of 118-121dB. I'm interested to see what I'll get if I ever do any trapping...


----------

